# Campagnolo Athena



## DannyBoy

I just won this on e-bay and was wondering if anyone could tell me where Athena used to sit in the pecking order, I don't remember it. I had some C Record kit as a lad and don't remember it then- probably because i was so focused on the top end gear. Was it more 90's stuff like Triomphe?

I'm guessing it would sit at Centaur or Veloce level today?

I was possibly going to use it on a fixie project I have going on - talking of which I wonder if I can put this on a old road frame and use the outer ring mounting point and still achieve a reasonable chainline? Time to delve into another forum..............

Dannyboy.


----------



## DannyBoy

*think I know...........*

looking at www.campyonly.com it would appear Athena came in in 1991 with the running order being Record, Croce D'Aune, Chorus, Athena, and Xenon. So I guess it's like Veloce!


----------



## Mark McM

*Athena = Daytona = Centaur*



DannyBoy said:


> looking at www.campyonly.com it would appear Athena came in in 1991 with the running order being Record, Croce D'Aune, Chorus, Athena, and Xenon. So I guess it's like Veloce!


Actually, the Athena group was renamed Daytona in 2000. The Daytona name only lasted 2 years (2000&2001), and was replaced with the Centaur name in 2002. The Athena group is really closer to today's Centaur in the Campagnolo hierarchy.

As was typical in Campagnolo, new designs and features are introduced in the top groups first, and then migrate down to the lower groups. For example, the original Chorus cranks were moved to the Athena group, when the Croce d'Aune cranks replaced the original Chorus cranks. Likewise, when Chorus adopted dual pivot brakes, the original Chorus monoplanar brakes moved to the Athena group.


----------



## AndyP.

I have an Athena 8 speed group. I loved it! When I got a new ride I put it on my wife's bike and it still rides like new.


----------



## Kenacycle

Man that's a sweet looking crank!!! congrats on your ebay win. That piece would looks nice just to hang on the wall


----------



## croswell1

Man, that is a beautiful crank. The "Athena" gruppo is better than 'Veloce', which puts it on par with todays "Centaur" line. I have "Athena" brake calipers and levers on my Tommasini and they are 'not' weak by a long shot. In fact, they're beautiful. I think they are '92 or '93 vintage and look very similar to the campy 'monoplaner' brakes. Very good quality. About a year ago I posted pics of my 'Athena' brakes that were buffed and polished and they would certainly look good with your crank.  


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32893


----------



## DannyBoy

I love those brakes. If i wasn't so poor post baby I'd be after some of those on the asap.


----------



## Tommy Peters

*Black Athena*

Were black Atenas made in equal numbers?


----------



## steelisreal2

*Campagnolo Athena 1989*

I had Campagnolo Athena on my Kenevans Professional that I purchased towards the end of 1988. It was only catalogued for 1989 - Athena was typical Campagnolo quality at the time, except those plastic crank bolt dust covers.


----------



## raymonda

I had Campy Athena on my 1989 Basso. Syncro 2 sucked! The groupo looked real nice, though!


----------



## Creakyknees

I had Athena on my Cannondale, bought in early '88 I think. Those downtube indexing shifters were the suxxor, regardless if you chose friction or index.

Otherwise, it's still one of the prettiest sets they ever sold, IMO.

And Danny Boy... don't you dare put that artwork on some hipster-ass doofy fixie or I will personally hold a seance to summon Tullio from the grave to kick your knickered ass.

There's a reason it has 2 rings. Use it.


----------



## janthenat

I bought a 1988 Bianchi Sport SX new during the late spring of 1989. It was one of the Japanese built Bianchi frames, but you had to look close to figure it out... ;^)

It had crappy Shimano Exage components with those crazy BioPace chainrings. The next summer I bought an entire Campy Athena group and rebuilt the thing. It was my first road bike and once it was all back together it was sweet. I didn't rebuild the wheels, but nonetheless I think it dropped 3 pounds with the conversion. That smooth operating Athena group, Celeste Bianchi frame, my first set of clipless pedals (cheap and deadly MKS with no springs, only friction). Man, those were the days. good times...

I think there were a lot of tri oriented bikes that were using Athena because it was light, durable and reasonably priced.


----------



## bluemarinoni

To address part of the original question- The outer ring rarely works in a fixed gear setup. The inner ring achieves a much better chainline. Normal road cranks usually don't look all that hot for fixed, there's plenty of single specific cranks out there now.

You know, gears are really nice....


----------



## zacolnago

That must be an early version of the Athena crank. My 94 model has the later alen bolt cank bolt instead of the regular bolt with dust cap.


----------



## FatTireFred

zacolnago said:


> That must be an early version of the Athena crank. My 94 model has the later alen bolt cank bolt instead of the regular bolt with dust cap.




the arms look very chunky too


----------



## thien

Athena is coming back for 2010. All silver alloy, with carbon wrapped levers...

pictures here - http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/first-look-campagnolo-athena-11-speed/


----------



## Kuma601

Nice and in 11. 
Will it return to it's previous position or?


----------



## bikerchas55

I have a pair of the Athena calipers with Scott M salmon pads and I think they stop as well as my DA 7700s and they look like a piece of art deco sculpture! The finish is absolutely gorgeous. You can pick them up on german ebay for not too much.


----------

